# Moving to AZ



## #4Rising (Jun 18, 2021)

Moving to AZ.  My son is a 07 and going to be playing for Phoenix Rising.  State League team, but was curious about the ECNL team.  Has anyone out here played against them?  How are they...I've talked to one parent out there and they said they are OK and  have one stud Striker that plays same position as my son.  Was just curious from people that have played against them.


----------



## #4Rising (Jun 18, 2021)

#4Rising said:


> Moving to AZ.  My son is a 07 and going to be playing for Phoenix Rising.  State League team, but was curious about the ECNL team.  Has anyone out here played against them?  How are they...I've talked to one parent out there and they said they are OK and  have one stud Striker that plays same position as my son.  Was just curious from people that have played against them.


Or maybe about the MLS team.  Heard ecnl might be better


----------



## what-happened (Jun 18, 2021)

#4Rising said:


> Or maybe about the MLS team.  Heard ecnl might be better


Generally speaking, the shift in boys talent in AZ has been to the MLS teams (RSL, Rising, Del Sol).  I suspect this will accelerate for the upcoming season and the future.

ECNL will still provide a platform and quality coaching and remains a good option.  You have two options - Rising and Arsenal.


----------



## Desert Hound (Jun 18, 2021)

#4Rising said:


> Moving to AZ.  My son is a 07 and going to be playing for Phoenix Rising.  State League team, but was curious about the ECNL team.  Has anyone out here played against them?  How are they...I've talked to one parent out there and they said they are OK and  have one stud Striker that plays same position as my son.  Was just curious from people that have played against them.


Generally speaking Rising is a good club. 

Just keep your options open. By that I mean if at some point your kid is ready to move up and they are not doing that, take a look at the other big 3 in the city (Arsenal, RSL, del Sol).


----------

